# farm in franklin county NY



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

rent to own or life lease three bed house one bath around 1000 square feet has large machine shed and large dairy barn located in town of moira has about fifty acres pasture twenty five acres in hay rest of property is wooded there are a few streams that run through the property if interested email me 
[email protected]


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I love the view and the dairy barn is so quaint.


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

PRICE?? more info , maybe a listing ,please?

mark


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

will trade all or part of farm for land in eastern Connecticut


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

you might get someone to bite IF you put up more information and a photo or three.


----------

